

Russian Memorial to Steve Jobs Dismantled After Apple CEO Says He's Gay - mef
http://www.themoscowtimes.com/news/article/russian-memorial-to-steve-jobs-dismantled-after-apple-ceo-says-hes-gay/510578.html

======
dimitar
What worries me more is not the insanely stupid law prohibiting gay
propaganda, but the fact that people are so afraid of it to dismantle a
monument depicting a phone. This 1984 level fear, unfortunately.

Interestingly, the currently popular terms for the EU and USA among "vatniks"
(extreme nationalists) are "Gayropa" and "Pindostan" \- homophobia is very
influential.

